

WebGL and CreateJS for Firefox OS - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/01/webgl-createjs-for-firefox-os/

======
cnp
Its crazy how much EaselJS has been cleaned up in the past year. Everything is
_so_ crisp now, and the API has finally been synched across the board. The
last couple projects I've worked on have been with it and I've not run into a
single snag. Good work team :)

------
doublerebel
Pixi.js has already been doing WebGL with Canvas2D fallback for the last year.
A performance comparison would be telling.

Having just converted a normal canvas/dom app to Pixi, I agree that mobile web
UI is definitely headed in this direction. The Pixi/WebGL "just worked" on
practically every platform and is extremely performant.

~~~
cnp
Except when it didn't work, or the documentation or API is outdated. I don't
intend to compare the two platforms, as one has two devs and the other an
entire team, but my god have we been bitten by pixi in the past, and all I
have to say is thank god that the demo game they released wasn't quite
minified --for everything we needed, yet could not find, we found in there by
digging.

That said, I'm definitely interested in a performance comparison, and even
though I gripe, I was really happy when Pixi was released. Its on a good
track.

------
lucian1900
Yay! That's the clincher for me in deciding on a 2d scene library in browsers.

I like EaselJS's API the most, but only other libraries had a WebGL backend so
far.

